# solar video, I was bored



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just found this one on youtube that At/t did for me:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool vids. My wife felt the urge to wash my blackberry yesterday. Off topic, im bored too.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Pretty good Pro-Tech. Was supposed to go out on the Boat this afternoon, but my girls found something more fun than fishing with Dad. Imagine that.... I hate launching and trailering boat alone so I decided to come to the office and continue packing. I am moving what is left of the business back home. No need for all of tis overhead when it is just my bride and I left to man the ship. It is freakin hot and that doesn't seem like too much fun either.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Good video:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That looks like the world's ugliest pink pinata on the side of that panel.:laughing: ........... Seriously, nice vid.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pink? It's painted brown......


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

that's why I don't buy $400 phones. that seeams to happen twice a year.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Cool vids. My wife felt the urge to wash my blackberry yesterday. Off topic, im bored too.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> that's why I don't buy $400 phones. that seeams to happen twice a year.


 I could retire if I had all the money I have spent because i washed my phone. Several a year atleast!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Pink? It's painted brown......


 Okay, ugliest pinkish brown pinata...:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> that's why I don't buy $400 phones. that seeams to happen twice a year.


Yea, but if i put a laptop in the truck, it would probably get destroyed, or stolen. Just cant win.:no:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had good luck with the laptop in the truck so far.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I've had good luck with the laptop in the truck so far.


 I'm surprised it doesn't melt....it would here unless you took into every house or left the the van running.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's the other half


----------

